# Can not read disk in cd rom drive?



## bobw9000 (Aug 19, 2006)

Can anyone help? My cd rom drive will not read a cd. You can see the drive in my computer but the cd looks blank when it is not. The problem might have started when I put a new battery in the motherboard. I have reset the BIOS to the default setting but still no luck. I have tried other drives I have like DVD rewriter, a new cd rom drive, and a cd rewriter. All do the some and will not read! Have tried all different ways round on IDE leads with the correct settings like master and slave but still not working.
I have also tried in dos by booting pc with floppy with CD support and dos finds the drive D:/ then dir but will not read. I’m running XP pro. Many thanks Bob


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day bobw9000, and Welcome to TSF!

Try this workaround to rectify your problem.....

*Note:* If you have any CD-writing software product/s [such as, Nero™.] installed on your computer, you need to uninstall the software before you remove the registry keys. 

You can do this in Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs > scroll down the list for the particular program/s and follow the prompts to uninstall the software.
*Please Note:*
*InCD* is a program that's associated with CD-writing programs, and will need to be removed as well.

Then:.....

1. Click *Start*, > *Run*. 
2. In the *Open:* box, type *regedit*, > *OK*. 
3. Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/{4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318} *
4. On the *File* menu, click *Export.* 
5. In the *File* name box, type *savedkey*, and then click *Save*. 
6. Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ *data type *UpperFilters*, and then click *Delete *on the *Edit* menu. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*. 
7. Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ *data type *LowerFilters*, and then click *Delete* on the *Edit* menu. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*. 
8. Exit out of *regedit*, and then restart the computer.

Reinstall your CD-Writing software, and test the devices.

Once you've done this post back, and let us know the results.


----------



## bobw9000 (Aug 19, 2006)

Many thanks for the help. All working fine now. Thanks Bob


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bob,
Thanks for the reply.
We're glad that its all resolved now.
If you ever have any more problems, feel free to ask for assistance here and I'm certain someone will come to your rescue.
How I just love a happy ending.:sayyes: :luxhello: :4-cheers:


----------

